# In Memory of Cleo 2/28/05-4/23/05



## Robin & Mew (Feb 25, 2005)

Friday, our eight week old kitten, Cleo, was taken to the vet for an emergency visit. Cleo had been sick for over a week, and had been losing weight fast.

After several tests it was discovered through an x-ray that Cleo was born with several birth defects. She was unable to eat solid foods, and could not swallow any liquids bigger than a drop of water at a time. She had also developed pneumonia.

Unfortunately, these birth defects of the stomach and esophagus are fatal. Cleo was starving to death, and unable to get better, even with treatment.

We had a wonderful eight weeks with Cleo. 

Saturday, 4/23/05, I held her in my arms while they injected the euthinization drugs that would allow her to be at peace. Wrapped in her favorite pink blanket I held her until she drew her last breath and God lifted her up to be with him.

I've posted her picture in my gallery - taken the morning of her last day 4/23/05.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

awww I'm sure cleo is in a better place now I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How heartbreaking.  I am so sorry about Cleo.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry. Of course there was nothing anyone could have done. I'm glad that she had her short little life with a caring and loving person. God bless.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that. At least she had some time with you. Rest In Peace little Cleo.


----------

